# Children's books



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Hiya

I know there was a super post on books to read to children that helped explain the use of donor eggs in their conception. Anyone know where that thread is or able to recommend any books. I won't order yet as still early on in pg, but just wanted to know where to find them.

Thanks

Kay xxx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Spaykay

In response to yur question if you google the Donor Conception Network they have loads of books on the subject.

Odettexx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks Odette!

Kay xxx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Maybe I'm being thick...but can't find actual children's story books on there, only books that directly cover the issue rather than a kids story.

Kay xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I got some story books for children about donor sperm, Kay if you can't find them pm olivia m as she is part of the DCN and will help locate them
Hope the pregnancy is going well with you and baby
L x


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks JJ1, found one now, will pm her if I don't find more.

Kay xxx


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi
You have probably found the Our Story book for children conceived by egg donation on our site.  This is very popular, but people also like an Australian book called Sometimes it Takes Three to Make a Baby by Kate Bourne (who is a counsellor at a Melbourne fertility clinic).  DCN sells it intermittently when we have copies (which we have to import).  You can order it from www.mivf.co.au which is the web site of the clinic.  
There are quite a number of American books that are supposed to help share ED info with children.  On the whole DCN is not keen on them because they tend to be cloyingly sentimental. euphemistic and mostly tell stories about animals rather than human families.  You can find some of them on Amazon.com (American version) if you want to have a look at them.  
Hope this is helpful.
Olivia


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Thank you Olivia...will do!

Kay xxx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

I have a few links on my blog

x


----------

